# Morimoto FXR 3.0 retrofit



## ajrich80 (Aug 27, 2017)

Here is my Morimoto 3” FXR 3.0 retrofit done by Lightwerkz. They are done in TYC housings. The halos are switchback from Diode Dynamics on Orbit Shrouds. I am running the Osram CBI d2s bulb. Lightwerkz does great work and I highly recommend them to anybody.




















































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anthonysmith93 (Jul 15, 2015)

Looks great! Nice to see a quality job from them and not another budget friendly job. I have my own self done retros.


----------



## ajrich80 (Aug 27, 2017)

It wasn’t cheap to get done but I tried myself and didn’t like the results so I sent it to one of the most respected shops that do retrofits. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

